# Sad story too Crunch for



## DaMulta (Oct 29, 2009)

My mom's friend at her jobs niece got really sick last week. They took her into the Dr, and for some reason they did a MRA on her. They found out that she had cancer; she a brain tumor. The next day she passed away, and she was only 6 years old. They said that she had not shown any signs before that, and was just an active little girl.

For the past few day's I have really been looking at my screen saver with Childhood Cancer. One day maybe they will have a cure that will be instant to stop deaths like this. I just don't know what I would do if this happened to my 7yr old.......

I wish they could get Dell to install this product with every machine they sent out. It could change the world if they did.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 29, 2009)

Another serious reason for everyone to crunch. At some point, these diseases touch all of our lives.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

Very sad.

Crunch on.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm gonna join the crunching team for that...it prolly won't be 24hrs be cause our power bill doubled since we got the pc, but that story touched me. +1 recriut...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear this, I will do all that I can


----------



## Disparia (Oct 30, 2009)

!

/me hugs his 4 and 6 year old


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 30, 2009)

Im starting to hate my parents for not letting me have my computers on all day


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2009)

Hate the power company instead. Or you could offer to help with the bill...


----------



## arroyo (Oct 30, 2009)

I was crunching all day long at my studies since I do not have to pay for electricity in the dormitory. Now I have wife and bills to pay so 24/7 crunching at home isn't option.

I was real:
*Crunching Tiger Folding Dragon*

But now I'm crunching at work (24/7) on all my machines (6 x P4 3Ghz).


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 30, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hate the power company instead. Or you could offer to help with the bill...



no, i can help with the bill but my father dont let me have the pc on 24/7. he thinks that it may get caught on fire or something


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 30, 2009)

Thats a terrible story.  What a messed up world we live in when youngsters can get sick like this.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 30, 2009)

I had a case similar to this in the mid ninetys .. a childhood friend of mine was at home complaining of headaches, she was like around the same age .... eventually they tested her and found out she had a brain tumor forcing her brain against her skull, she only survived for about a month or 2 after .

Mom is a cancer suvivor, grandma and granda died from cancer and a cuz


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 30, 2009)

every deceased male for atelast 2 generations on the maternal side of my family has died from lung cancer. my uncle, brother, and i probably will to. crunch on!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Nov 2, 2009)

After reading this, I have decided to switch all of my crunchers to run the Help Fight Childhood Cancer project exclusively. I really hope a cure can be found for this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

sorry about this Damulta.  I've been crunching as hard as I can since I joined.  no doubt I'm giving it all I got folks


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 9, 2009)

my father dead with cancer before 3 years ago and my ankle too before 10 years ago, here in my country one of ten person i know dead with cancer in a year , so i ask the god to give us knowledge and help as to kill this bastard and sure nothing come from nothing we must work for that to help humans in this world


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

sorry to hear that Hayder master.  Wishes and prayers to you and your family bro.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 9, 2009)

The cures and causes have been known for years. It's to profitable an industry to change. The medical field as a whole is just a business. It's unfortunate to say the least. Having 2 children myself my heart goes out to the OP's friends.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this DaMulta, and sorry to hear about your loss Hayder.
Fighting Child Hood Cancer will now be in my top projects!


----------



## Triprift (Nov 9, 2009)

Very sad story D tragic for someone so young to passaway. Unfortuently i know what its like to lose a loved one to cancer after the death of my father just over 3 weeks ago. Dad had prostate cancer for over 11 years and it was heartbreaking to see him deteriate in his last few months. I just hope a cure can be found soon i hate cancer i just hate it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

being able to stop it developing or even forming in the first place is what i want to see because prevention is better than a cure

all the sad stories make me feel bad it only hits home when someone close to you dies of cancer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Very sad story D tragic for someone so young to passaway. Unfortuently i know what its like to lose a loved one to cancer after the death of my father just over 3 weeks ago. Dad had prostate cancer for over 11 years and it was heartbreaking to see him deteriate in his last few months. I just hope a cure can be found soon i hate cancer i just hate it.



Damn trip,  sorry about your recent loss.   I can imagine what you are going through stil.   Wish you the best, you and your loved ones.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 9, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> After reading this, I have decided to switch all of my crunchers to run the Help Fight Childhood Cancer project exclusively. I really hope a cure can be found for this.



Just remember there are just as many sad stories about diseases like muscular distrophy, you just haven't heard them

We all have a good reason to crunch for, mine is my 2 year old daughter.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

Has your two year old daughter been diagnosed with anything?  I sure hope not dude.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 9, 2009)

most definately not, but if she, my wife, or any other family does, the good lord might just make something happen.  Even if not, atleast I can say I did something.  That goes for all of us.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

Well said


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 9, 2009)

DaMulta's story really put a tear to my eye and the other stories have really touched my heart. I think posting these personal stories is a good way to educate others and know that we can all make a difference. I am always trying to spread the word to my friends, family and co-workers about crunching to fight cancer. I run 2 rigs 24/7 and today after work I think I'm gonna go to my parents house and start crunching their comp on 100% Childhood Cancer.

*Crunch hard my fellow TPUers!*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2009)

After reading this, I'm now running exclusively Help Fight Childhood Cancer, it'll take a little while to clear out the cache of WUs on my rigs that includes Rice as well, but within the next couple days I'll only be crunching HFCC


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 9, 2009)

Tbh, i've just downloaded Boinc and am crunching now. Let hope we can see some differences soon.

I wont be able to crunch alot, electricity bill is high enough. But i will when i can.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Tbh, i've just downloaded Boinc and am crunching now. Let hope we can see some differences soon.
> 
> I wont be able to crunch alot, electricity bill is high enough. But i will when i can.



Thanks for joining!  All the resources you might need should be in the link in my sig.  Depending on how much you run it, you should be able to get about 2000-2200 points per day (for comparison, each Help Fight Childhood Cancer is worth about 80-120 points)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for joining us moonpig


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 9, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Tbh, i've just downloaded Boinc and am crunching now. Let hope we can see some differences soon.
> 
> I wont be able to crunch alot, electricity bill is high enough. But i will when i can.



Thank you.  Think of it this way:

You crunch for a year, and because of your crunching (collectively) they find the cure.  Your crunching found the cure 1 minute earlier.  You are a damned hero, because you just saved over 13 lives.
(this based on the 2007 study that 20,000 people die each day of cancer)


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> sorry to hear that Hayder master.  Wishes and prayers to you and your family bro.





A Cheese Danish said:


> Sorry to hear about this DaMulta, and sorry to hear about your loss Hayder.
> Fighting Child Hood Cancer will now be in my top projects!




thanx guys , sometimes i think it is the destiny , but now i say we have a chance to change the destiny now , lets make our pc's working


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Thank you.  Think of it this way:
> 
> You crunch for a year, and because of your crunching (collectively) they find the cure.  Your crunching found the cure 1 minute earlier.  You are a damned hero, because you just saved over 13 lives.
> (this based on the 2007 study that 20,000 people die each day of cancer)



Very well put, thanks! 
I'll remember this when people tell me that the little bit I can do doesn't help 
When people tell me that I'm not doing enough to make a difference, I tell them that it's a lot better than the nothing that they are doing


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm going to bring this back to the top, as a reminder of why we crunch.  
After reading this, I switched over to entirely HFCC, and my quad finished with it's last rice WUs last night, so I'm crunching exclusively HFCC.  I have no plans to change back to anything else until at least the end of November





Estimated by BOINCview, I currently have 16 days of HFCC WUs cached across the Q9400, the E6550, and the Pentium M (about 12 days of then are on the Q )


----------

